# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) جــديــد تعريب جميع اجهزة HTC MTK واضافة اكثر من 50 لغه

## diaamatrix

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*   تعريب جميع اجهزة HTC MTK     Enable All Lang Done  *All HTC ARABIC lang For MTK*    (*D816h* -*816G* - *Desire 616*- *D310W*-*D616h*-*Desire 320-Desire 210*-*Desire 320-620 -620h -620G-D820S-D820TS)*       *1-تنزيل* *اى برنامج لادارة ملفات الروت Root explorer* *  2-تحميل ملف اللغه من
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *3-الدخول الى هذا المسار*  *system/customize/CID/default.xml 
ووضع ملف اللغه بداخله وعمل استبدال للملف القديم*  *default.xml  ملحوظه هامه : طبعا كلنا متعودين انى الروم اللى بيبقى متوفر فيه العربى هو روم شرق اسيا فى اجهزة ال MTK العكس بقى 
العربى بيبقى متوفر فى الروم الاروبى فقط عن تجربه فى اجهزة الHTC MTK   وهذا التعريب بيفضل ثابت على الجهاز لا يختفى بعد الفرومات   وبالتوفيق Diaa-M@TRIX   *  Password فك الضغط  www.4gsmmaroc.com

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## البوب شريف

_ الله ينور عليك  _

----------


## Mohamed Aamri

_بارك الله فيك اخى_

----------


## ابو درش

مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود وديما متميز بوضوعاتك

----------


## salah20

شكرا لك  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## freeeeman

بارك الله فيك أخي نور على نور انشاء الله

----------


## adelbb5

مشكوووور اخي

----------


## tarek250

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## sasagsm

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## max_11

جنائن الورد تعانق أبداعاتك
تحياتي لك ..

----------


## medhat_igl

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سيد سلام

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## jawadnew

بارك الله فيك

----------


## adnanoo

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
مشكور

----------


## mohanad83998

بارك الله فيك اخــي

----------


## hussein ibrahe

الله ينور عمل جيد

----------


## عاصم عبدالعال

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا يا غالي

----------


## eldawly2015

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## islam0000

thanks for good

----------


## setsuna44444

جييييييييييد شكرا على تعبك يا مستر

----------


## chaali

Thank you for this work .. it's a good job

----------


## wassem23

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mahdi jalal

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## ابراهيم الطيب

شكررررررررررا كتير

----------

